# scolopendra gigantea



## fatbloke (May 3, 2004)

looking through various price lists and came across a scolopendra gigantea for sale for <edited> heres the link f anyones intrested
john
http://www.southcoastexotics.com/inverts.htm


----------



## Melmoth (May 3, 2004)

John,
          I want a gigantea badly,mate,but that's a bit rich for my taste.Think I'll wait and see what BTS show has to offer.By the wa the little morsitans is still doing well and eating heartily.Got a Arizona Hairy a couple of weeks ago-immediately became my fave scorp!  
                  George


----------



## fatbloke (May 3, 2004)

George

glad to here the baby mortisan is still doing well also how often do you see you desert hairys as ive got a pair and never see the female also you still going to the bts 

john


----------



## Melmoth (May 3, 2004)

John,
        Don't see much of Desert Hairy during the day,but once it gets dusk it's really active and very feisty.I love it-like having a Deathstalker without the risk!Not sure of sex yet,as not been able to get a good look at the pectines.Yes all being well I'm stil going to the show with Wayne.
                    George


----------



## fatbloke (May 3, 2004)

George

hope you do make it it will be good to meet people that havehad pedes of me

john


----------



## Steven (May 4, 2004)

Hey UK guys,...

I just bought 2 Gigantea's on a fair in Holland,.. and tomorrow i'll be recieving 2 other Gigantea's from Vinmann (who's coming to the BTS) seems like he has got his parcel out of Ecuador  
(as far as i know there are at least 4 European dealers who all have SouthAmerican animals right at this moment!!!!)



PS: I'm also still raising yellowlegged morsitans from you John,... 

i'll Post pictures when i got time


----------



## fatbloke (May 4, 2004)

thats good to know that vinmann is going to the bts and will have some gigantea with him

Steven glad to hear those yellow legs are still doing ouy

john


----------



## Bob (May 4, 2004)

I still want a Gigantea Steven !!!! Lucky Dude !!

Bob


----------



## Atrax robustus (May 4, 2004)

Someone at the BTS will have S.gigantea with them, great I lost the 5 babies I bought last year   so now is my chance to get some more. 
The S.morsitan I had off you John is doing great by the way.
AR.


----------

